# Welcher Drucker?

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute! Ich such einen Drucker, der unter GNU/Linux/CUPS

läuft. Leidergottes überschau ich den Druckermarkt nicht mehr

ganz und die ganzen Produkt-Tests, die im Internet kursieren,

sind auch nicht eindeutig zutreffend. Für die eine "Produkt-Test-HP"

ist dieses Feature als gut gelöst und bei der anderen wiederum

wird gemeint, es sei schlecht gelöst, etc. etc. etc.

Wer kann mir einen Drucker empfehlen, der im Markt erhältlich ist?

Für Empfehlungen wär ich sehr dankbar!

----------

## mglauche

HP LaserJet 5 .. wenn es den noch gibt  :Wink:  unkaputtbar  :Wink: 

Hatte auch mal einen lexmark Laser mit HP LJ emulation + Postscript für ca. 400 euro, war auch nicht verkehrt

----------

## jaso

Ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen auch mit dieser Frage beschäftigt. Ich habe einige Websites durchgewühlt und Erfahrungsberichte im Internet gelesen. Danach mußte ich mich dann zwischen dem Canon S520 und dem Epson C70 entscheiden. Da ich den Epson sehr günstig bekommen konnte, habe ich mich letztendlich für den C70 entschieden.

Der läuft problemlos unter cups mit gimp-print. Cups sollte die "alte" Version 1.1.14 sein, die 15'er machte bei mir Zicken.

Mit gimp-print lief der Drucker auch mit hohen Auflösungen out-of-the-box. Ich habe gimp-print dann noch mit turboprint verglichen (einem kommerziellen Druckertreiber für 19 Eur). Bei den Turboprint-Drucken gefiehl mir die Farbwiedergabe besser. Eine kostenlose Version von Turboprint gib es unter www.turboprint.de.

----------

## quarus

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit dem HP LaserJet 1200 ? Den wollte ich mir jetzt zulegen. Allerdings wäre es echt ärgerlich 400 Euro auszugeben um anschließend festzustellen, daß er nicht richtig unter Linux läuft...

----------

## Crash1976M

Hab hier einen Lexmark E-310 

Der läuft und läuft ...

----------

## asdinos

drucke hier mit samsung ml 4600

----------

## Henning

Hi,

ich nutze hier einen Canon BJC-6200 mit cups 1.1.15 und gimp-print.

Läuft tadellos im Gegensatz zu meine alten SuSE 7.3 / 8.0  :Smile: .

Daneben habe ich noch einen Brother HL-1650 im Einsatz.

Null Problemo

----------

